# Lacoste 42 Sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We''re into discussion with the seller''s broker about the purchase of a Lacoste 42 sailboat. There isn''t much info on the net about this boat. We''ve made a first offer at 20% less than the asking price. We know the sails and the standing rigging are original. So she needs new sails, and the insurer will ask us to change the rigging because it''s a salt water boat of close to 20 years of age.
Can anybody give me info about this boat?
I feel that the broker wants me to offer very close to the asking price and base future negotiation on the survey''s results. 
The seller has reponded to our offer by reducing his price by $1000, what''s our next step: offer more or stick to our price now until we have a survey done?

Thanks to all
Danny


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you''ve looked over the boat as compleatly as you can, I would suggest holding any further offers until the survay is done, if you confidant you''d be happy with the boat. That way you have something to base any negotiations on


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Of course the brioker wants you to offer close to the asking price, although he''d be even happier if you offered 20% over asking price...
If you don''t feel you have a good understanding of what this boat should be worth, walk away and try again when you can value what you want to buy. 
If you have a good perspective of the value of the boat, offer 20% less and let it sit on the table for a week or two. Boats don''t turn over like cars. If the seller doesn''t come back with a break, up your offer to 10% less and wait some more.
If necessary, eventually offer what you think the boat is worth, if the seller doesn''t take that, walk away.
Negotiations after a survey only relate to the cost of repairs identified in the survey as necessary, and not apparent prior to the survey. Often the purchase contract will say soemthing to this effect. The negotiations are only to get you back to what you offerred to pay, you shouldn''t expect to reduce overall cost in them - the price reduction is only relative to an anticipated repair/replacement cost. I.E. if you''re happy sailing a boat with a delaminated rudder, you can "save" some money by living with the defect...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I found out that the boat was built by Dufour in France. La Coste is a clothing manufacturer and that design was named after them it was at the 1985 Paris Boat Show, designed by Sparkman and Stephens. The boat can rate from 87-102 depending on model SR or SE. I am assuming the SR is Sailing-racer model and rates at 87 it has a deeper draft (7.5'') and lighter displacement than the SE about 6,000 lbs. The boat also has a balsa core deck which is good for performance caution for leakage. The double laid hull is to prevent moisture within the boat interior good for living aboard. I expect she sails somewhat like a C&C, performs like a Hylas 42, Nordic 44, or a Choate 40 with similar ratings.


----------



## Mike_S (Dec 23, 2004)

I had the chance to walk through a La Coste 42 yesterday. The boat already has an offer on it, and they were scrubbing it to get it ready for survey and sea trials but the broker let me have a peek anyway.

Inside the joinery was nice, not to the same level as something like a Grand Soleil or a Sabre, but nice. The layout appeard functional too, with handholds in all the right places. The aft cabin was a bit cramped (it''s a rear cockpit 42'' boat though) and I liked the fact that the aft head and the shower are on opposite sides of the companionway. You can use the shower stall as a wet locker and not have it in your way for the head. That being said I''d have moved the basin to the head side not the shower side.

The way the traveler was possitioned seemed to me a good compromise in aesthetics and performance. It is mounted just underneath the threshold of the companionway. It''s not in the way of the cockpit at all and because it''s low it''s not blocking view forward like a coachroof mounted one would be. It also is a little further aft on the boom this way. Of course the travel is now limited only to what can be run across the sole of the cockpit which isn''t ideal. I''ve not seen that on any other boats ... is there something negative about this configuration that I''m missing? It seemed like a good compromise.

The one I looked at was the deep draft (7.5'') and tall rig (triple spreaders ~60'' I think). and I was told it sails really well. (Don''t know what the undercarriage looks like ... I''m guessing with that draft its a deep fin).

Seems like a nice overall boat ... it''s said to be designed by S&S (but if you go to their web site they don''t mention it anywhere) and searching the web yields surprisingly few results ... anyone know why it didn''t take off? Is there something about it that just isn''t right? Seems like this boat is kind of like an orphan child. ;-)

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It was designed by S & S. I contacted them about a few things when I made an offer on one on the east coast. It was recommended to me by a long time sailer here in Quebec. He also always wondedered why they''re undervalued. The main low point of the design is the use of rivets for the hull/deck joint. Was designed by S&S to use bolts, but design was changed by the builder; Yachting France.
It was introduced at the 1985 Paris boat show. 
Danny


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Choate 38*

Can anyone direct me to a website that has information about the Choate Yacht? You can contact me at [email protected] on the side too.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Start your own thread*

Devanbeest:
You'll get better response if you start your own thread on Choates!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is also rather rude to hijack someone else's thread as well.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Tristan1 said:


> Thanks for sharing.Check out this versatile website where this exclusive online company displays appealing fashion wear and accessories that are in vogue today. As designer clothes showcase your tastes, this great online store offers the factors of style, sophistication and compatibility to suit modern-day lifestyle. Have fun shopping at: *www loadofrubbish com* that has an amazing range of designer wear and accessories.


I, for one, will be sure to never buy any of your crap.

(edited by the wombat)


----------

